# SEO and shopify???



## jogador74 (Feb 24, 2010)

how do i effectively use shopify (the platform i am using for the site) and seo to drive traffic to my site? i read the forums here a lot and am getting some mixed signals. 

i see people with sites that have very little wording on the homepage and reviewers often state that there needs to be text in order for the webcrawlers to find the site.

then i see sites that have quite a bit of text on the homepage and those are often commented on being too wordy and to cut to the chase and show products more or less.

how can i use the shopify template i have chosen to make sure that it is set up to be as seo friendly as possible to get visitors?


----------



## z28kid (Feb 21, 2010)

I usually add tags on my shirts. The keywords are whats picked up by google. Also I think posting in forums will also help. People see your web addy everywhere


----------



## FineLife (Nov 23, 2010)

I've been looking into this myself. Check this site out: AboutUs: we know the web
Enter your website, it will analyze your site and tell you what you can do to improve your site.


----------



## AnubisBlue (Mar 1, 2011)

I would make sure your title tags are set up accurately, images have appropriate alt tags and utilize some free traffic tracking tools, such as Google Analytics & Webmaster tools to see where traffic is coming from & finding you.

If you are on any capoeira forums, make sure to have your web address in the signature.

Don't keyword stuff, but make sure you have any alternate terms for capoeira built into the content.


----------



## jogador74 (Feb 24, 2010)

@FineLife: Thanks, I'll try that link and see what happens.

@anubis: Are you sure that "shopify" specifically has alt tags or image tags or whatever? I'm new to all of this and am no web builder (which is why I needed to go with pre set templates to work with). I know you can set all that stuff up when you build your own site, but many of the templates I have run across before settling on the one I am using have varying setups and don't allow this or that depending on the one chosen. 

I haven't fooled with google analytics at all yet, mainly because I have no traffic to check at the moment.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Have you seen their wiki? Search Engine Optimization 101 - Shopify Wiki


----------



## jogador74 (Feb 24, 2010)

ah thanks splat!


----------



## z28kid (Feb 21, 2010)

I tres to tell you. I currently use shopify myself


----------



## jogador74 (Feb 24, 2010)

z28kid said:


> I tres to tell you. I currently use shopify myself


yea but telling me to use tags does me little good if i don't know where or how to put them in lol. i appreciate the effort though!


----------



## z28kid (Feb 21, 2010)

jogador74 said:


> yea but telling me to use tags does me little good if i don't know where or how to put them in lol. i appreciate the effort though!


sorry I had posted from my phone. I was assuming you had shopify already. As you load your product into the "data base" in shopify you can add your images and all the tags. I use them with keywords as someone said its not the best thing to do but honestly for me it's working. I check my google analytics daily and so far has turned positive results


----------



## Alpha Statuz (Feb 20, 2009)

What's crackin, folks! I just started setting up my cart yesterday with Zen Cart. A lot to figure out, considering the last time I was "up to date" on web coding was back in... 99.  Still, quite possible, but I wanted to check out Shopify too.

Right off the bat, it looks cleaner, more slick, with less effort, but what I don't dig is that you have to route people specifically to shopfiy.mysite.com to access your store, so you can't fully integrate it into a complete web site. Anyone else have any insight on tackling that?

EDIT:

On some further reading, I see that Shopify's actually a cart + full blown web host. Not bad... Of course, I'm already hosted, etc., so whatevs. Too expensive for me, at this point. I'm paying something like $20/year with webhostinghub.com


----------



## sonnylandham (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi all, I'm a bit late to this thread, but I noticed that Shopify's cart takes you off your website to process (like regular PayPal)...has anyone who's using Shopify noted any sales conversion difficulties?

I'm thinking about going with Magento...does anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## Miosheapparel (Jul 15, 2011)

We use shopify and have had no issues yet. Easy to use.


----------



## funkytshirts (Jul 26, 2010)

Seo is a mine field.. But from things I have read in the past shopify and other pre fab sites are poor for seo


----------



## tlpe548b (Jul 14, 2011)

I've been using shopify, and I'm happy with it so far. Granted i haven't "launched" yet so i can't officially tell you about seo results. But i have an seo guru who rents an office from me and he has given it a thumbs up. It takes some code to change your titles and making unique meta's. 

It is also pretty common knowledge that Google doesn't read "keywords" from your meta tag. They do however read img alt tags, titles, and they grab keywords from your content. I think shopify is great because it's an open platform, with full customization, so in theory they should rank just as high or better then traditional sites, just gotta put the time into learning their "code".

I would also browse around seo specific forums for tons of info, like warriorfourms.com


----------

